# Mischief and Dynamite need home.... Chorley, Lancs....



## Echo (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there....

We urgently need a home for our cats..... 2 females, one tabby called Mischief and her sister, a chocolate-black one called Dynamite.....
They're vaccinated (although I think they're due for boosters) and spayed.... They're also micro-chipped too, so would only need a change of owner and address......
They're both soft as anything, always want cuddles and to curl up next to you.....

I really don't want to see them go but my mother is moving in with her partner who is allergic to them and I'm having to move into a flat and it wouldn't be fair keeping them in such a small space when they've spent their lives outside......

They will be free to good home..... If interested PM me, adding your setup at home.....

Thankyou, Michael.....

(Pics to follow)....


----------



## jovahi (Jun 30, 2010)

Mischief and dynamite, how did you come up with those names?  I work as the community reporter for the Lancashire Evening Post and think your story of wanting a new home for your cats could make a nice piece for the paper? Plus, you never know, it might find you a new owner. If you are interested, please give me a bell on 01772554505 or email [email protected]
Look forward to hearing from you...


----------

